
Google had an Oculus competitor in the works – but it nixed the project - prostoalex
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/15/12201032/google-virtual-reality-oculus-headset
======
MorePowerToYou
If I had money to bet, and I had to bet it on a long shot, then I'd bet on
"mobile AR" that more closely resembles Google Glass than the Rift, Vive,
GearVR, etc.

I think mobile AR glasses could dethrone the smartphone as the
communication/utility/entertainment device that nearly everyone uses. The
glasses would look like "normal" prescription glasses. In their default "off"
state they would function like normal prescription glasses (and sunglasses
when outdoors). When turned on, they show the user essentially a large
smartphone like display. The various lists, images, etc could be manipulated
with small hand gestures near the users' laps.

I've done a fair amount of VR development. I've tried the Vive, GearVR, and
Google Glass. The discomfort level of current generation VR headsets is, in my
opinion, a deal-breaker. This is ignoring nausea.

